# HmoobH8wj - Aviaries



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i going to rebuild my aviaries trap for my yb section. i want the aviaries to be my trap so when they come back from flying or tossing hopefully they can come straight down to the trap then going to the roof then trap. i just hope this will work out better. 

before i get started i need some help how i going to do the angle stuff. hate these angle stuff. i would like to do something like this. (Aviaries then put trap in the center)

door open just like that too










this is how my aviaries trap on my yb section look like. i going to build it to the left side. remove the old trap and make a new one with the Aviaries then put trap in the center in the Aviaries....


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

the *NEW* Aviaries. the easy for last. 
cut hole 
install trap 
finish putting on Hardware cloth
paint it then Done.

Picture.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

*All done with it now.*


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

looks nice, but u know how your aviary door opens out like that, i think u should have made it fall down at an angle instead like that. lol. but its still fine


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

it dose fall down too. i did that for a longer landing border


----------

